# some inspiring fun stuff



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

check out the link. It will host new home haunt videos every day. Cool sight!
http://www.fearnet.com/?tag=psearch&gclid=CL3o7rXm8Y4CFRomIgodASreLQ


----------



## southerndownfan (Sep 21, 2007)

thats really cool...liked the video...ill have to check it out everyday


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting. That host is HOT.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Fearnet is pretty neat...being free and all on cable. Can't wait to see part5 of Blood Trails..That's a fun little series! Featuring Home Haunts is the coolest thing any network can do. Worth watching just for that!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My friend said she is going to be on that. Fear.net just filmed at her house.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Is that DragonladySue by anychance Death Touch?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes. How did you know?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

jdubbya thanks for posting!!!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I thought it was her. She's lucky to get in on both fear net and the HGTV special. I talked to her not to long ago and she mentioned that she might be on it. And I think you drove back with Sue and us when we came back from Ironstock in 06'.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

DarkShadows said:


> I thought it was her. She's lucky to get in on both fear net and the HGTV special. I talked to her not to long ago and she mentioned that she might be on it. And I think you drove back with Sue and us when we came back from Ironstock in 06'.


Ahhh, wait. I think I remember you. You went to that resturant with all of us coming back from Ironstock.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Lot's more home haunts there now! Really great stuff guys...go look!
More direct link:
http://www.fearnet.com/homehaunts/


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've been watching them all... great stuff... but the video for the Bates haunt is screwed up and that's one of the haunts I most wanted to see. It's that one with the projection on the house front with the giant teeth and eye and his family as ghosts flying... I've seen his vids on Utube but I was hoping to catch the guy talking about it. The video loads but it wont play... *sigh*


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Fearnet shows up at Dreadnight Bay tomorrow to "do me". I don't usually set up until about the 29th, so I spent all day putting up everything but the ship so they could get the footage.... then I'm putting it all in the backyard till the normal time!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Dread, is it going to be used for this year or next?


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh this year.... they are doing these "on the fly" all over the country. They have a local production team come out to get the footage and then they edit it and put it up on Fearnet. Wham, bam, thank you haunter!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Woah, they're doing that pretty darn quickly! I wonder if they have them all organized for this year?


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Don't know.... I was having trouble meeting any of their earlier dates but they kept telling me they could push it later and later into Oct, so they must have had plenty on their list.


----------

